
As Our Skin Sags With Age, So Do Our Bones - iamwil
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=125387566&sc=fb&cc=fp
======
pg
I'd been wondering for years why people's eyes got more deeply set as they got
older. I thought perhaps some tissue behind them shrunk. I had no idea the
zygomatic arches actually moved.

It isn't only in the really old that you see this. Even by 35 people's eyes
are more deeply set. It's one of the main reasons plastic surgery can never
really reproduce the appearance of youth. Or perhaps I should say, can't
currently. Presumably one day they'll get good enough at munging bones to move
people's eye sockets.

~~~
sliverstorm
> Presumably one day they'll get good enough at munging bones to move people's
> eye sockets.

I have no question in my mind in this regard. So long as we don't wipe
ourselves out first, I'm pretty sure we'll eventually be able to sculpt
ourselves how we see fit. Well, so long as laws and money don't restrict
availability.

------
sliverstorm
I like the conclusion of the article :)

Cleaning our teeth is a funny thing; there are no downsides, more and more
upsides, and it's easy. Heck, it sounds just like exercise, except even
easier. Yet, we are still quite bad at taking care of them even with
toothbrushes etc. freely available.

------
pavel_lishin
"Well, OBVIOUSLY," I muttered to myself and then realized that the title said
"bones".

